# First time dove hunter



## Etoncathunter (Aug 20, 2018)

As the title here states I'm a first time dove hunter. Never even tried to shoot anything that didn't have fur.  I don't have anyone that I know who dove hunts, so I'm kinda learning as I go. I do have a few questions though. 

1) I got drawn for the opening day McEntire rd VPA quota hunt. My understanding from the regulations is that a: since it's opening day shooting doesn't start till noon, & b: since it is a wma you can't take your seat/gear into the field till 10am, right?

2) Say I shot a dove, do I just toss it on ice or do I need to gut it and then toss in the cooler?

3) What is the etiquette in these fields? I know all the shooting safety stuff, but what sort of "buffer room" is appropriate between hunters, 50-60yrds, 100yrds? What about retrieving downed birds, do people generally retrieve as they shoot, wait for a lull in the shooting then go, or do people call a cease fire and everyone go at once like on a gun range?
Thanks for any and all help. I've been looking forward to this for years and am excited to finally get to do it. Any other advice and input is more than welcome. I'd looked, but there is no "Dove hunting for dummies" at the library.


----------



## cgrover1 (Aug 20, 2018)

1 - Season doesn't open until noon.  I've never hunted public land, so I'm not sure what time you can go onto the field.

2 - Just toss it on ice.  I use something well sealed.  Fire ants will find them.

3 - I'd say 100 yds.  Public land, there's no telling who is sitting next to you.  Sit next to some cover, even shade for your own benefit.  I always retrieve a bird after I shoot it.  Once you start shooting and spinning circles again, you'll forget where the bird was, and ANTS.


----------



## backhometrapper (Aug 20, 2018)

i'll try and cover one part of this. doves are hard to hit, when you knock one down, mark him, go get him right away. doves can be hard to find and if wing shoot will walk away. clean your birds after the hunt, keep them off the ground, fire ants will get on them. take plenty of shells. look up dove hunting tips on youtube and watch some of their videos


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 20, 2018)

1. season is at noon, 10am on public to reserve your spot
2. ice is fine. put it in a gallon Ziploc to keep ants off
3. 100 yards is good. Go get your bird as soon as you shoot it. Mark where it fell and walk straight to it. Do not shoot at other birds while on the way


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2018)

Do not shoot at low birds. When your shot at bird falls, mark the spot and go straight to it (doves can disappear fast). Don`t shoot at low birds. Before you reach down to pick up your bird, look around it real good. Do not shoot at low birds.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok , thanks guys. I'm looking forward to this. And "not shooting low birds"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2018)

What everybody else said. If you can find one of those buckets with the seat on top, it's ideal for carrying shells, doves, and WATER. Take plenty, it's hotter than Hades out there in a dove field. I usually freeze a couple water bottles and put them in the bucket, they'll keep your doves cold, and will gradually melt and give you cold water. Others are spot on with the fire ants, and marking your birds and going straight to them. And Don't Shoot At Low Birds! Wear safety glasses. You will likely get peppered with shot at some point from someone who doesn't understand the don't shoot at low birds idea.

And, be prepared to have a ball. If it's a good field and the doves are flying, a public dove shoot is one of the most enjoyable things you can do. It's like a redneck social event. Prepare to be amused and entertained. Don't get mad if somebody picks up a couple of your birds, and don't be surprised if you miss ten for every one you hit. Doves are fast, tough, and are apparently equipped with Klingon cloaking devices.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 20, 2018)

About the low birds. It seems like the rule of thumb that I've read a few places was to make sure they're high enough that you have sky visible below it. Does that sound about right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> About the low birds. It seems like the rule of thumb that I've read a few places was to make sure they're high enough that you have sky visible below it. Does that sound about right?


At least. You just have to use common sense as to where the other folks are at, and the topography of the land, and whether you're on a ridge, or down in a holler.


----------



## antharper (Aug 20, 2018)

I like to sit under a big tree that they like to land in before they fly in to feed


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 20, 2018)

Scrap the public shoot and get on a good pay hunt.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 20, 2018)

I've shot public land before and in reality 100 yards apart is good goal but is often hard to get that much room, quota may be different. My experience is about 50 yards is doable. 
To make marking birds easier I put out perimeter marks like empty shells or dog fennels. About 25 yds. out at at 9,12, and 3 o clock. Makes it easy and much quicker. Retrieve when shot and don't shoot low birds. But others might so safety glasses (shaded) are very important.


----------



## CummingDeplorable (Aug 20, 2018)

Lest time I went dove hunting was as a kid in Alabama. The main thing I remember is hearing a bang, then hear the shot whistling through the air so you turn your back to the sound and wait for the pellets to hit the ground...


----------



## backhometrapper (Aug 21, 2018)

I turn my head toward the sound and look for the dove that most likely just got missed.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 21, 2018)

If you haven't done so already I would suggest practicing on clay pigeons before opening day. Doves will fly more erratically than the clay pigeons, but at least you'll have a feel for hitting moving targets. Also realize what's your range. Unfortunately, on more than one occasion during public hunts I have seen where a large group will shoot at every bird they see and then claim other guys birds just because they were shooting at it. 80-100 yards away from the next guy would be great, but it's probably more like 50 yards on an average field that I have been on. Would not hurt to introduce yourself to the guys around you and help each other out.


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Like Danny said, introducing yourself to the guys next to you is probably the most important thing. They will be more likely to keep up with your position (safety) and your downed birds. Plus they may have a few tips for a first time dove hunter!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 21, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Scrap the public shoot and get on a good pay hunt.


Then you'll miss all the fun and entertainment.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Defintly a lot to keep in mind and think of. As for the suggestions about going to a private vs wma hunt it's not really an option for me. Private hunts here aren't as numerous as other areas of the state and those that do exist cost an arm and a leg, or fill up months ahead of time "If" you can even get far enough through the good ole boy network to find out about it to begin with.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. Defintly a lot to keep in mind and think of. As for the suggestions about going to a private vs wma hunt it's not really an option for me. Private hunts here aren't as numerous as other areas of the state and those that do exist cost an arm and a leg, or fill up months ahead of time "If" you can even get far enough through the good ole boy network to find out about it to begin with.


And are sometimes held on illegally baited fields.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> And are sometimes held on illegally baited fields.


That was another thing. I read about that happening more than a few times. I figure a wma/vpa field is less likely spot for that to happen.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 22, 2018)

100 yards!  I went dove hunting last year for the first time on opening day at Clybel WMA and there were probably 20-30 people within 100 yards of me.  Never again!


----------



## JCASH (Aug 23, 2018)

Make sure you have an updated migratory bird license.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 25, 2018)

Go ahead and start looking for a gun dog, I have an English Cocker and you hardly ever loose a downed bird?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 25, 2018)

Most quota hunts are good. At least the ones in South Georgia are. 
As stated, no low birds! If you screw up, I’m sure the recipient of your mistake will let you know. 
Pick up birds immediately unless you have a dog.
Take plenty of water. Especially if you have a dog.
Have fun! And don’t give up too soon. I’ve watched folks leave during a lull and 30 minutes later the skies darkened with birds. 
And if you have no intentions of doing anything with your birds once you leave, ask around if anyone wants them. Some of us love a good mess of dove and grits!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 26, 2018)

Mark K said:


> Most quota hunts are good. At least the ones in South Georgia are.
> As stated, no low birds! If you screw up, I’m sure the recipient of your mistake will let you know.
> Pick up birds immediately unless you have a dog.
> Take plenty of water. Especially if you have a dog.
> ...


Well I'm not in the blessed south Georgia, I'm in the cursed north, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

No dog but if this is as fun as I hope I may look into it in the future.

I'm a fat guy, I'm very aware of the need to drink plenty of water. Getting dehydrated can really ruin a day. 


Rest assured I fully plan on fully utilizing any dove I accidentally kill. Lol I'd already be looking up recipes if I wasn't afraid I'd jinx myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> Well I'm not in the blessed south Georgia, I'm in the cursed north, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> No dog but if this is as fun as I hope I may look into it in the future.
> 
> ...




I cook doves two ways. 

One way is to salt and pepper the breast, lay half a jalapeno pepper on it, wrap the whole thing with a piece of thick sliced bacon, and grill till done.

Other way (my favorite) is to salt, pepper, roll in flour, and fry till done. make gravy with the drippins, put doves in gravy to slow simmer while you make a pot of grits, and a pan of biscuits.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I cook doves two ways.
> 
> One way is to salt and pepper the breast, lay half a jalapeno pepper on it, wrap the whole thing with a piece of thick sliced bacon, and grill till done.
> 
> Other way (my favorite) is to salt, pepper, roll in flour, and fry till done. make gravy with the drippins, put doves in gravy to slow simmer while you make a pot of grits, and a pan of biscuits.


 
Good advice right here, don't get any better than that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 26, 2018)

Go and scout and make an effort to meet a ranger. I did that on West Point WMA years ago and not only did he point me to the best spot on the field he also put me on a duck honey hole and some wild coveys of quail.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 26, 2018)

And like Patrick Swasey said......Be nice.........


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 29, 2018)

So it appears up here we will be dodging rain showers and thunder storms most of Saturday afternoon. Does that sort of weather effect the birds in any way or do they tend to go about things as usual?


----------



## Wood999 (Aug 29, 2018)

One of the best hunts I ever had was after a mid p.m. storm, on a pay hunt. Rain stopped, most people left, birds, birds, birds.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 29, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> So it appears up here we will be dodging rain showers and thunder storms most of Saturday afternoon. Does that sort of weather effect the birds in any way or do they tend to go about things as usual?


Birds usually fly better when it's overcast or sprinkling. Like Wood999 said after a hard rain can be really good. Usually helps to lower the temps as well.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 29, 2018)

That sounds good, and I wouldn't complain about it cooling it off a bit.


----------



## GANATIVE1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

How did the shoot go?


----------



## GANATIVE1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

I got picked for the second shoot and wanted to know how it went up there?


----------



## jonhayes (Sep 4, 2018)

How did it go?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 4, 2018)

Well... It went...
Met some good guys, and had a good time killing the clouds. I didn't scratch a bird though. Mostly from me being rusty at shotgunning, and inexperienced at dove in particular. 

The shoot it's self wasn't what I expected. Seemed slower than what I thought would be. In 4 hours I think I shot  roughly 15-18 shots at maybe 8 birds. I have no previous experience to compare it to, but what the other people were saying was that the field is not prepped worth a flip. It's all ~5' standing corn, 1 field had a road cut and a couple lanes but that was it. The 2nd field didn't even have that, and everything was THICK. Of the few birds I saw shot at least half weren't found and the others took forever to find.  That said, the farmer could have gone in today and fixed everything up and it's perfect for hunt 2&3. Who knows ?


----------



## Hornbill (Sep 5, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> Well... It went...
> Met some good guys, and had a good time killing the clouds. I didn't scratch a bird though. Mostly from me being rusty at shotgunning, and inexperienced at dove in particular.
> 
> The shoot it's self wasn't what I expected. Seemed slower than what I thought would be. In 4 hours I think I shot  roughly 15-18 shots at maybe 8 birds. I have no previous experience to compare it to, but what the other people were saying was that the field is not prepped worth a flip. It's all ~5' standing corn, 1 field had a road cut and a couple lanes but that was it. The 2nd field didn't even have that, and everything was THICK. Of the few birds I saw shot at least half weren't found and the others took forever to find.  That said, the farmer could have gone in today and fixed everything up and it's perfect for hunt 2&3. Who knows ?



I was at the field, too, and I only got one (I’m also not a great wing shooter) that I lost in the cornfield.

I’ve only been doing this a couple years, but the other WMA fields that I’ve been to were much better prepped. I just wonder why the corn wasn’t cut.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 5, 2018)

A dove shoot over uncut corn. Wow


----------



## delacroix (Sep 5, 2018)

If you pattern your gun and only shoot birds that are in range of that pattern, your kill percentage will go up.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 7, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> A dove shoot over uncut corn. Wow


We had several people pull up to the gate and ask if it was the quota hunt location. When we said yes they would look at the fields, then just get back in their vehicles and leave. I'm sure some were just curious, but I bet a few were drawn and just decided it didn't look worth it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2018)

Etoncathunter said:


> Well... It went...
> Met some good guys, and had a good time killing the clouds. I didn't scratch a bird though. Mostly from me being rusty at shotgunning, and inexperienced at dove in particular.
> 
> The shoot it's self wasn't what I expected. Seemed slower than what I thought would be. In 4 hours I think I shot  roughly 15-18 shots at maybe 8 birds. I have no previous experience to compare it to, but what the other people were saying was that the field is not prepped worth a flip. It's all ~5' standing corn, 1 field had a road cut and a couple lanes but that was it. The 2nd field didn't even have that, and everything was THICK. Of the few birds I saw shot at least half weren't found and the others took forever to find.  That said, the farmer could have gone in today and fixed everything up and it's perfect for hunt 2&3. Who knows ?


There can be an amazing amount of difference in numbers of birds from one day to the next, or different parts of the same day. 

As for the misses, that's not hard to do with doves. Jim Dean described shooting at doves as like trying to spray a low-flying F-15 with a water hose.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> As for the misses, that's not hard to do with doves. Jim Dean described shooting at doves as like trying to spray a low-flying F-15 with a water hose.


That's kinda what I expected. I've done some sporting clays since I got my new shotgun last year, but not as much as I'd like. I also know that clays can only do so much to prep ya. Shooting at a live guided missile is a whole other thing. Part of my issue I think was since it was the first time I had issues judging distance with nothing to compare it to. I recon that will come with experience/practice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2018)

I miss a lot more than I hit, too. Swing through.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2018)

When you shoot at a passing dove and it "dips or dodges", you shot ahead of it. 

That doesn`t happen much. Most times you`ll shoot behind, especially if you don`t follow through.


----------

